# How do you make a snuggle scarf?



## NatashaK290 (Feb 11, 2013)

I want to make one but of course the first problem is I don't know how to. The second problem is I don't know what materials are safe to use. I would buy one but I want to try sewing things and I might be able to make it in time for getting Tim and Scamp. I would also like to know your experiences with snuggle scarfs. I appreciate any information.


----------



## Misfitdolly (Feb 16, 2013)

Fleece would be the best material. You could buy a fleece blanket as it's sometimes cheaper to do that then it is to buy it by the yard. I haven't made one but just looked up pictures and it looks pretty simple. The one I saw has elastic along the long edges so basically you would cut out a rectangle big enough to fit around your neck with maybe 12 inches extra then sew the elastic along the long edges. I would guess it to be about 12 inches wide. here is the picture I am talking about. http://www.rattyrat.com/reviews/miscellaneoussnuggle.html


----------



## NatashaK290 (Feb 11, 2013)

That's the picture that made me want a snuggle scarf. Hopefully I'll be able to find a fleece blanket. The local sewing and knitting shop doesn't have fleece. I don't think they stock it which is a disappointment for me. I've been looking for a fleece blanket for a short while so I could make a nice fleece hammock. the closest I have gotten is one fleece scarf and that has already been cut up to make hammocks and liners. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Laura Gene (Nov 13, 2012)

Have you tried looking at a local thrift shop? You could make them out of baby blankets. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I just use a regular scarf, wrap it around my neck, and loosen the front a bit. =P


----------



## NatashaK290 (Feb 11, 2013)

I found a fleece blanket! After searching multiple shops I finally came across a blanket. It was in the first shop I looked for a blanket. The first time I looked in Pennys I couldn't find it despite looking in the bedding section. Yesterday I went to the baby section to see if they had fleece baby blankets which they hadn't. I went down the escalator and walked by the cushions and saw some fleece blankets hidden there. Now I can finally start on some projects that require fleece.

Phantom, that is of course always an option but I only have a heavy wool scarf and I'd rather something that isn't so bulky. Plus a snuggle scarf seems simple enough to make so I would be getting more practice with sewing and I could take joy in the fact that I made it


----------

